# Deer Bacon ~ Mini WSM



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

A few weeks ago my dad gave me a package of deer bacon from a buck that my brother shot last season. According to my brother, the deer bacon is not fit to eat when fried, so my dad asked me to throw it on the mini next time I had some coals going. This morning I smoked a Boston butt so I figured I would throw that dear bacon on the already fired up mini.













image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ May 16, 2015






I really don't have much direction to go on here, however my dad was going to throw it out anyway, so I figure if it doesn't turn out well, no love lost there.

-Ryan


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2015)

Ryan is that ground meat? If so make it into jerky.


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> Ryan is that ground meat? If so make it into jerky.


Please share...


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2015)

It is to late for that sorry,it would have needed a cure then dried at a low temp. My bad


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> It is to late for that sorry,it would have needed a cure then dried at a low temp. My bad


That's okay. Maybe thought you knew something I didn't. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

Venison Bacon is normally a mix of about half Deer & half Pork, along with seasoning & Cure.

Then it's formed into loaves & smoked to 160°. Then it can be sliced &  fried before eating.

A place on the internet called "Curley's" sells the kits.

If done right it's Great.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

Here's what I was talking about. A lot of guys on this forum used this a few years ago:

Curley’s Sausage Kitchen
708 Collins Rd.
Fairbank, IA 50629 www.curleyssausagekitchen.com [email protected] 319-635-2236

*Venison Bacon Recipe – 25# Batch *

(13# Venison 12# Pork) or (15# Venison 10# Pork) or (12 1⁄2# Venison 12 1⁄2# Pork) 1 bag Venison Bacon Unit - .84#
1 oz. Sure Cure. -.06#
4 cups cold water

*Procedure: *

*Grind venison and pork once through 1/8th plate.
*Place in mixing pan or meat mixer.
*Add seasoning water and cue and mix for 10 minutes. Meat will turn a dark cured color and get real tacky (sticky) Mixing of meat

is very important.
*Lay mixture in a shallow pan with a piece of plastic in it. This helps the meat not to stick to pan when it is cured. Form into a 2 in.

thick loaf. Use hands to push down on meat to make a firm texture. Cover with plastic and put in refrigerator overnight.

*Smoking: *

*Carefully turn pan upside down on smokehouse screens so meat falls out of pan.
*Set smokehouse temp at 130-140 degrees for 1 to 2 hours or until dry - damper open.
*Set smokehouse temp to 150-160 degrees - damper 1/2 open - smoke 2-3 hours or until desired color.
*Set smokehouse temp 170-180 degrees - no smoke - damper closed until internal temp is 150 degrees.
*Also see steam cooking, this cuts cook time in half.
*Refrigerate overnight. Slice, package and freeze.
**5 lb. Batch--.17 lbs. seasoning, sure cure - one level teaspoon (the pink stuff) and 3/4 cup water.
**Seasoning Storage: To keep seasonings fresh and prevent caking, store in refrigerator or freezer.


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

Wow, thanks Bear. You're a wealth of information. The sliced loaf is what this is, but I'm not sure how it was prepared. I just pulled it off because it was getting kind of crispy looking and I'm letting it cool. It smells okay, but looks horrible. 













image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ May 16, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Wow, thanks Bear. You're a wealth of information. The sliced loaf is what this is, but I'm not sure how it was prepared. I just pulled it off because it was getting kind of crispy looking and I'm letting it cool. It smells okay, but looks horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks Burnt pretty bad (Black).

Here's one I did from the Curley's kit, back in 2010, but I substituted Beef for the Venison half:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94181/beef-pork-bacon-qview

The Loaf idea is where I got the idea for my "Bear Loaf".

*Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef)     *

*Smoked Mini-Bear-Loaves (All Beef)              *

Bear


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

Yes Bear, it sucked. It was something I threw on in a whim. Maybe someone will help me out and put the thread out of its misery. Thank you so much for your info. I will do my homework next time. 
-Ryan


----------

